# Allergy Shots - with the procedure code



## sec5188 (Nov 9, 2011)

Humana has suddenly started denying out allergy shots saying the diagnosis code is inconsistent with the procedure code.  Is anyone else having this problem?  

We use 95115 and 95117 with V07.1, have we been using incorrect codes for all these years?

Thanks!


----------



## jholt12 (Nov 10, 2011)

ses5188 said:


> Humana has suddenly started denying out allergy shots saying the diagnosis code is inconsistent with the procedure code.  Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> We use 95115 and 95117 with V07.1, have we been using incorrect codes for all these years?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
 I am not having that current problem but when I billed the allergy injections I had used the 477.0 or whatever the allergy is they were paid fine with no denials.
I hope that this helps


----------

